# Funny things your cichlids do



## BCRXcel (Feb 18, 2009)

I do not own any African Cichlids YET, but will soon when i convert my tank, But i have had Angels, its really interesting to see how intelligent cichlids acually are....My tank was at the foot of my bed and they could see me sleeping, i would wake up everymorning and they would be staring at me waiting for me to feed them, once i got out of bed they would go to their feeding corner in the tank and wait no matter 5,10,15 min until i acually fed them...when i came home from work they would be swimming around until they saw me then they woudl sit and stare at me for hours...but only me no one else...Does anyone else have any cichlids stories that shows how much funs these fish are?


----------



## jabbott (Feb 18, 2009)

I think it is funny when I introduce new fish to the angel tank. They'll follow the newbie around, looking him up and down, trying to figure him out. Their body language screams, "What the heck is this?"


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

My angels are the same.
They are always the ones waiting for food, and if I don't feed them when they wait at the top of the tank, they stare me down and if I look at them they move towards the top.
I always thought angels were intelligent fish, much more intelligent then the rest of my tank!


----------



## dgshoeman (Mar 26, 2009)

that is so funny and true i have 14 chiclids a good mix 2 parrots,2yellow 2 eltric blueand a couple of others and a loach,and a black fin shark and there in a 55 gal and do the same thing they know when i wake up and before i even get the light on in the tank they go to there feeding corner then wait until i feed them and if i take to long they splash me with water when the food goes in


----------

